# Storing school books



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a homeschooler, and we are trying to downsize everything in preparation to someday getting out on our own land. The only thing I don't want to downsize is my books. I have 4 children so far (2 school-age), hoping for more, so I don't want to get rid of anything since I will need it in the future. So my question is, how do you store books you are done with and books you are acquiring early? We thought about getting another bookshelf, but that doesn't seem to fit what we want to do - namely, get ready for a much smaller house (2100 sq. ft. now). Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the books that are more advanced than my son is ready for in boxes marked with the grade level. That way they can be pushed under beds.


----------



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I have the books that are more advanced than my son is ready for in boxes marked with the grade level. That way they can be pushed under beds.


Hm. Or stored in the garage, even. Or in closets. I like that idea. At least hubby will get out of making me another bookshelf... Maybe....


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I saved everything from 4 children X 12 yrs, because now I have grandkids and their parents are planning to homeschool them! Everything is organized by subject, not grade, into plastic storage tubs, and then stacked on metal shelving sized for the tubs in our storage room. By keeping them in the tubs, they haven't gotten mildew, dusty, or otherwise unusable.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I store mine by grade level in plastic storage boxes. I love it because they stack so easy and I can send the kids to get what I need. DD just finished her 7th grade health so it was easy to send her to get the 8th grade box out and find health so she can start on it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Plastic tubs are your friend. I currently have mine by subject. We do more of a unit study approach to some things, so I have a tub full of history books and another one full of science books and a third with Bible. I also keep things by publisher, we used Rod and Staff for Math and LA so all grades of R&S are in a tub together....it makes changing over the school years easier. I use to keep things by grade but found myself sitting down and going through all the tubs looking for a specific book.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We store some books and other school materials in Rubbermaid tubs of all sizes. For subjects we know will be in use again, US History / NC History / Biology etc. we label the tub. For others we just store odds / ends of books in each tub. I do try to keep the subjects together.


----------

